# Minnesota Rally



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

All you minnesotans out there, has there ever been a rally here? If not, should we organize one? I think it might be fun. Let me know if you are interested and we can get working on it. Thanks

Jeff


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

just a thought, but if u pick a site close to the wi/mn border more people might be interested as it is only a five or so hour trip from the chicago area. We would definately be interested especially since we have relatives in Stillwater,Mn. It would be difficult if it were in northern or western Mn. Just my thoughts. Good luck


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I would love a Minnesota rally. Having only camped for the past year I would not know the right campground to pick but I love the idea. Keep me posted and let me know how I can help.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

We might be interested as well, depending on the time and location. My DW and I are from Stillwater, MN and are always looking for an excuse to go to MN.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm in. We're one hour north of the Twin Cities, can easily make a location along MN/WI. I think you just have to pick the date and location, put a hold on some sites and tell us how to make our reservation.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Well we should start talking about a state park called Wild River State park. www.dnr.state.us click on state parks. It is located on the Mn-Wis border. How does a person start planning the outing. Do I just post a date and let people go on line or call to get a site?

Let me know I am looking forward to meeting some OBers.

JM


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

Just to throw out a date, how about the week of the 4th of July? We all ready have some vacation scheduled, but can be easily convinced to change destinations.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

sarg2505 said:


> Just to throw out a date, how about the week of the 4th of July? We all ready have some vacation scheduled, but can be easily convinced to change destinations.


I think the 4th we are going to kamp dells, in Water Town, Mn. Thats right by Sakata State Park. They have a water park for my 4 and 2 year old. Well its really for us adults after dark! If you are interested in that let me know. They fill up fast and they pack you in a$$hole$ to elbows. But it fun though.

Jeff


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Wild River State Park is just a bit shy of 300 miles from northern Illinois and may be doable for us. The only problem with July 4th, would we still be able to get reservations? Parks around here fill up quickly for the holiday weekends.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We would be up for a rally but we already have plans for the 4th of July. As mentioned, most campgrounds around here are usually booked a year in advance for the major weekends. We live in Winona - SE corner of MN.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

What about labor day weekend.


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

In Minnesota it seems like most State Parks and even private campgrounds fill up early and fast for the busy holiday week-ends. I think it's better to plan for a week-end that's not so popular and we will have a better chance at getting reservations for a larger group.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Pick a location and a non-holiday weekend in July or August and then call the park directly to see how you would go about booking a number of sites together in a specific area. They will be able to tell you how they can accomodate your needs. I would vote for a state park that has full hookups. Some do, some don't.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I just looked into the MN state park reservation website and all reservations for campsites can only be booked within 90 days of the date you are looking for. That allows some time to decide where we want to go. If they won't allow a group booking then a site and dates will need to be determined and everyone that wants to attend will need to log in on the first date that reservations can be made. The website address is:
www.stayatmnparks.com.


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah like I said the fourth is out for us. We are going to kamp dells. But any other weekend and we are there. I just dropped my trailer off at Landeys in Shakopee to get repaired. It seems that the lights over the couch and table and the outlet under the table do not work. I hate having to store it some where. It would be great if I could see it all the time in my driveway. But anyhoo, I am getting so excited about this coming year. About 2 months to go.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I have found the MN state park system a REAL HASSLE to try and get reservations. I've gone on the system to request a reservation EXACTLY on the 90 day mark and within A DAY, all the sites are filled. We will never be able to get a group reserved if I can't even get an individual reservation!

One of the problems is that most state parks offer too few camping sites (some have only 30-50). The only exception might be St. Croix State Park near Hinckley as it has 2 or 3 campgrounds and seems to be quite large. There are "group" sites but most of MN state parks do not offer hook ups in the group sites --it would be "dry" camping.

The best might be to find a private campground that will allow a "hold" on a group of sites until a certain date and then let outbackers call in and reserve one in the group. Unfortunately, I have no real success at thinking of a place. Like CA, real estate is so expensive in MN (I'm a former realtor doing relocations and we're fifth most expensive market in the US), campgrounds are disappearing. I'm currently looking for a seasonal spot with a view of a lake within an hour from my home and I'm not having loads of luck.

Sorry, I guess I've done enough whining for tonight!









If it's not on a holiday weekend (we already have holiday plans), we will be there!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

You could use this link, zoom in a few times, and scroll around till you find a CG. By doing so, I found Bluff Valley CG that looks kinda interesting. It's on a river with tubing, that could be fun


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Wewould definitely like to join also - we are busy the 4th but any weekend in August would work great for us. We do state parks and Wild River is awesome, however, it would be very difficult to get group reservations there - they do book up fast. Its one of the few that's difficult to get reservations in the state park system. I would think its probably too long of a drive for some from Minnesota but a couple of other suggestions are Pettibone Campground in LaCrosse (right on the Mississippi River) and also Neshonec campground in West Salem (which is an awesome place for those with kids)!! pettiboneresort.com or neshonoclakeside.com

Just throwing out suggestions - sure would love to see a rally in the area of Minnesota though. Especially after our 14 inches of snow during the night and another 10 to 15 by tomorrow night - urgggh! Thought spring was on the way -


----------



## mitch4166 (Mar 5, 2004)

My family and I would possibly be interested.


----------

